# Stop Kony!



## theserpent (Mar 8, 2012)

They guy Kony uses children for his army.



> "Kony is a monster. He deserves to be prosecuted and hanged," said Col. Felix Kulayigye, the spokesman for Uganda's military
> "The core message is just to show that there are few times where problems are black and white. There's lots of complicated stuff in the world, but Joseph Kony and what he's doing is black and white," Keesey said Wednesday.
> The burst of attention has also brought with it some criticism of Invisible Children's work on Internet sites, including the ratio of the group's spending on direct aid, its rating by the site Charity Navigator, and a 2008 photo of three Invisible Children members holding guns alongside troops from the country now known as South Sudan.
> Invisible Children posted rebuttals to the criticism on its website.
> ...





*www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Y4MnpzG5Sqc


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/FFjkN.jpg


----------



## mitraark (Mar 9, 2012)

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/1219/1331212960982.jpg

*tpspic.me/i/9xqFd.jpg

10chars  .  . . .


----------



## Anorion (Mar 9, 2012)

activism has become a disease


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2012)

Anorion said:


> activism has become a disease



this.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 9, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/BUYr2.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Mar 9, 2012)

You may be enthusiastic, knowing that you are helping to take down a highly notorious bad guy, but in reality it is just a feeling, just like the fruitless "Support Anna" campaign on Facebook. You know deep down inside that you don't really give a damn.

One thing that needs to be stopped is hypocrisy.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You may be enthusiastic, knowing that you are helping to take down a highly notorious bad guy, but in reality it is just a feeling, just like the fruitless "Support Anna" campaign on Facebook. Y*ou know deep down inside that you don't really give a damn.*
> 
> One thing that needs to be stopped is hypocrisy.



Yeah,Just shared it.But he shouldnt kill those children.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 9, 2012)

Sharing stuff about him ain't helping either. At most you can make people aware, but will it help those in power to bring him down?

I think he will be finished off in time, just like Veerappan.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2012)

^^ yeah your right..


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2012)

^^the not for profit organization which shot this video is kind of shady.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 9, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^the not for profit organization which shot this video is kind of shady.



This.


----------

